# Diesel exhaust - urea stain ?



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

Anyone noticed a dark stain at the exhaust outlet ? Probable from the urea ? If so, what are you using to remove it ? I have a stain only on the port side.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

You mean the black stains on the bottom of the exhaust tips?
I use Never Dull. Just a small piece of the wadding takes the black water/urea/whatever stains off.


----------



## lsupoppa (Jan 30, 2010)

Chrisdridley said:


> You mean the black stains on the bottom of the exhaust tips?
> I use Never Dull. Just a small piece of the wadding takes the black water/urea/whatever stains off.


I wish I had known about this when I had my 335i...I don't see any stains yet on my 335d...but if i do, I know what to use!


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Thanks, Chris*

I was about to try Barkeeper's Friend and see how that worked.


----------



## Scot (Sep 13, 2009)

at 6,000 miles, I've noticed the stains on my 2010 35D too. There shouldn't be any stains from exhaust, as the particulate matter should be totally cleaned by the DPF. I cleaned up with Never Dull, and will keep my eye on it when I go in for the 1st service. I wonder if they can download data on how many regens the vehicle has had ?


----------

